#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Where can I find design templates for personal websites?

## Shana

I am working on developing personal websites for the past week and I want to get some inspiration from such website designs.
Where can I get such resource bundle with templates and icons?

----------


## Milko

> I am working on developing personal websites for the past week and I want to get some inspiration from such website designs.
> Where can I get such resource bundle with templates and icons?


Please Try with https://themeforest.net/ :Smile:  you can have the templates based on your requirements.

----------

